# Levellers - do you bother???



## tulsehillboys (Jul 22, 2010)

I have got a set of levellers... 
They have never been out of the bag! 
Now it is very rare we stay anywhere for more than a night at a time and often free camp. I also like the idea of just popping to the shops or out for dinner. 
I have seen some fantastically funny sights of (usually couples) getting in a right tangle to get their van level though. 
Therefore I would encourage anyone to buy them and use them - just for my amusement you understand! 

In the same vein we have an awning and have only had it out once (really just to try it)... 
...even have a tie down for this too - never out of the box!


----------



## MrWez (Sep 25, 2011)

When we got our first MH we didn't use them initially but found on one site our fridge wouldn't work, couldn't find out why but later learned that some fridges won't work if not within a few degrees of level.

We were fairly level the next time and the fridge worked so I figured there was something in that and have used levellers ever since.

Also found I get a better nights sleep if we're closer to level.

MrWez


----------



## Suenliam (Mar 22, 2006)

We use ours regularly as I find it easier to sleep if the MH is level. Takes us about 2 minutes to set up - assuming Liam has worked out which corner to wedge one under if we are sloping both sideways and front to back :roll: 

Sue


----------



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

Only used my Milenco Quatros once, for practice, and got that wrong - not easy when you are solo, which I was then.

We nearly always wild-camp so we are not confined to parking on a sloping pitch - just find somewhere level-ish!

Also we do not set up for several days in one place, so if there is shower/sink water that does not drain for a night it does not matter, as it does as soon as we move off.

AWNING

Yes we use that quite a lot as we like to sit outside. 

Joke against myself - it was 2 years before I found the legs stowed in the frame of the Fiamma - still have not bought proper pegs for the leg feet to tie it down.

Are there screw-in ones? maybe from camping shops?

Geoff


----------



## Scattycat (Mar 29, 2011)

Only use them if the ground is very un-level and we're having soup.
:lol: :roll:


----------



## dovtrams (Aug 18, 2009)

We have a set, but very rarely use. The wine glass test has to be really off the level before they are taken out of their bag.

Dave


----------



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

dovtrams said:


> We have a set, but very rarely use. The wine glass test has to be really off the level before they are taken out of their bag.
> 
> Dave


Got coasters cut out of non-slip matting sheet for that problem - use same solution on the boat, because the levellers did not work :lol: :lol:

Geoff


----------



## ThursdaysChild (Aug 2, 2008)

Our van is congenitally nose down.
We sleep in the overcab, with madame on the inside.
Unless we level up first I tend to roll in her direction in the middle of the night, which gives her entirely the wrong impression.
So I always use my blocks.


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS (Jul 24, 2006)

Use them occasionally. Two sets heavy duty jobs and smaller set.
I like the sink and shower to drain without leaving a puddle for herself to moan about.
Awnings, only when caravaning and had kids with us
dave p


----------



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

Dave P wrote

"...for herself to moan about. "

Thought of swapping her for a model with a more level attitude? :lol:


----------



## carprus (Jun 22, 2008)

Would not be without them , as stated we must be level for a good nights kip , also the fridge works better and the shower drains better . :wink:


----------



## bulawayolass (Jul 27, 2010)

Dont own any levellers.

Dont know colour of awning got so worried reading here about all bad things never put it out but l will be using it in couple of weeks :-D

Finally l am having the pillar and wall moved in a couple of weeks this means l will have confidence to park CB without having to bother my neighbour which means l will feel lot more confident using CB as l feel guilty bothering Ray even though he is lovely and happy to park CB whenever.


----------



## Ozzyjohn (Sep 3, 2007)

Use levellers and or pieces of timber to get reasonably level - mainly for the benefit of draining the shower and sinks.

I tend to be more fussy the longer we are expecting to stay.


Regards,
John


----------



## HeatherChloe (Oct 18, 2009)

I can easily sleep and like others I use non slip mat for wine glasses, 

If there is a slight slope, I tend to point the front downwards as then the shower drains more easily. 

I was parked today in North Oxford and the camber of the road was v slopy, so decided not to stay the night there, as did not like a strong sideways slope.


----------



## AutoMax (Sep 23, 2008)

I tend to travel mostly solo and as I come to a stop the ring pull gets pulled before the handbrake comes on. I hardly ever use my levellers unless really needed. 
The strange thing is that last year on giving the van a clear out I found that I had been carrying 6 levelling blocks, 4 of which I can not remember buying. I must have had as I don't go round stealing things. 
I remember being on an aire in central France which sloped quite a lot and all the French and German vans were chocked and levelled on every wheel. Another British van came in and reversed up the slope. There then was an agitated 1/2 hour of searching in every locker, with much raising of voices. I worked out that they must have forgotten to bring their levellers with them and just as I was going to go over and offer mine, they made a F1 start out of the aire and did not return.
So I do appreciate what being level means to some people.


----------



## HeatherChloe (Oct 18, 2009)

AutoMax said:


> The strange thing is that last year on giving the van a clear out I found that I had been carrying 6 levelling blocks, 4 of which I can not remember buying. I must have had as I don't go round stealing things.


Yeh me too - SIX!!! I had two tiny ones, two medium ones, and two massive ones, all in yellow. I dumped the lot and have much more storage space now.


----------



## Bob45 (Jan 22, 2007)

We are all different aren't we?
I can't stand the m/h not to be level and as my Hymer seems to be uneven I always use levellers. It can be tricky on some ground but never impossible.
I also have had much amusement watching others - usually tuggers- trying to get level and then put up the awning. The rows some couples start their relaxing weekend with!!

As for awning on our m/h we use ours when in a sunny climate - not here obviously but in Provence.

Bob


----------



## tulsehillboys (Jul 22, 2010)

Thanks for all the replys and votes folks! 

Am glad none of you have any problems using them though - or at least not admitting to :lol:


----------



## Boff (May 10, 2005)

Hi,

I use the levellers regularily, even when wild camping or just for one night. Only if we are lucky and the ground slopes in a way that just compensates the nose-down inclination of our van, we don't use them. I use a spirit level, and levelling all-in-all never takes more than 2 minutes.

Reasons, as mentioned already: Better sleep in a level bed, better fridge operation, better drainage of sinks and shower.

Should we ever have to leave a spot in a hurry, we are ready to abandon the levellers.

Awning is a different story: We hardly roll it out more often than once a year. On our next van we will probably not have one anymore.

Best Regards,
Gerhard


----------



## Spiritofherald (May 18, 2012)

Too bulky and heavy to be worthwhile in my smallish Elddis Expedition, I prefer to use the storage space for other things. I'm sure the day will come when I regret it but I haven't needed them in two years of motorhoming so far.


----------



## garfield85 (Jun 10, 2012)

I don't have any ready made levellers, but I use pieces of wood very often, I don't want to leave all the weight of our RV on the hydraulic jacks levelling system, even for one night....


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

As soon as we park, as level as possible, check on the spirit level position the levellers and on

Simple, a 2 minute job

I find a level van much easier on the old joints esp when standing for any length of time eg preparing food

I also like my bed level and drains draining

Aldra


----------



## ched999uk (Jan 31, 2011)

Only use them on very sloping pitches. Shower no problems as 2 drains, but we do have to be relatively level if cooking as pots can slide of hob 
I must admit that I have driven over the top of our quattros!!!!! Very sloping site and 1 level further back than other. I was checking 1 side but it was the lower side and forgot that one level further back. Drove over the top on 1 level and that caused me to slip off the back of the other!!
Luckily we have lots of ground clearance and no damage to van. Although I did snap a bit off the back edge of the quattro, still works fine though 

So lesson learned. Get out and check both levels when you go up each step!!


----------



## 747 (Oct 2, 2009)

Due to having a long wheelbase tag axle configuration, I would need to carry an awful lot of levellers/wood blocks to level up.

As long as we don't roll out of bed in the night, we are happy. :wink:


----------



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

ched999uk said:


> Only use them on very sloping pitches. Shower no problems as 2 drains, but we do have to be relatively level if cooking as pots can slide of hob
> I must admit that I have driven over the top of our quattros!!!!! Very sloping site and 1 level further back than other. I was checking 1 side but it was the lower side and forgot that one level further back. Drove over the top on 1 level and that caused me to slip off the back of the other!!
> Luckily we have lots of ground clearance and no damage to van. Although I did snap a bit off the back edge of the quattro, still works fine though
> 
> So lesson learned. Get out and check both levels when you go up each step!!


I did exactly the same!

Geoff


----------



## tulsehillboys (Jul 22, 2010)

So folks on the little poll...

About 3/4 of you use levellers regularly or if needed on sloping ground

One quarter don't use them.

15% of us could perhaps free up the space for something we would like to travel with!

Food for thought...


----------



## patnles (Oct 26, 2006)

I have to be level to get a good nights sleep and also I find it quite irritating when cupboard doors swing open/closed inappropriately.
It's good to know that when I'm struggling to get level, that I'm providing entertainment for others  :lol: 
Lesley


----------



## Friant (Feb 10, 2008)

We too are "nose down" so use levellers every trip.

As for the awning - after never using it we now use it almost every time we are out. This is because we bought a set of windblockers and I love the extra space we get when we have them up. 

As previously stated " we are all different" - thank goodness!


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Level*

One night - don't bother

Two or more, then yes, piece of wood under the front end and job done.

My van is a bit nose down, so sometimes, reversing or going nose first on a non level pitch will self rectify the levelling!

Russell


----------



## dragonflyer (Nov 4, 2007)

We only occasionally take the levellers with us as they take space and weight allowance in small van.

We take them to Scotland and also to a farm we visit regularly, but mainly we hope to find a reasonably level parking spot.

Joyce


----------



## grizzlyj (Oct 14, 2008)

Hi

We carry blocks of wood, one or both of which are also there as a base for the jack.

Our camper is also a little nose down, and the shower and sink drain in different directions anyway! The nose down-ness is I think an advantage since I'm more likely to end up more level on a small slope just by parking one way or the other.

But if I use the 3" thick wood I don't think they make enough of a difference to be worth it, and some of the smaller plastic levellers I certainly wouldn't bother with unless I had a fridge that demanded it.

I'm surprised how many do use them. Sometimes I think people have them because everyone else has, but clearly there is a need!

Jason


----------



## Sprinta (Sep 15, 2010)

since I had the airrides fitted to the MH the back end is now lots higher than before and so I have become accustomed to using the blocks more often even on fairly level ground. Perhaps I'll consider letting some air out when I park up as it only takes a few seconds to pump it back in before setting off, rather than using the blocks.


----------



## busterbears (Sep 4, 2010)

We have milenco blocks, I figured buying them would work out cheaper than hubby botching up numerous bits of wood with a power tool. We use them if its really unlevel, a bit off is ok even for a few days, sleeping being the main issue. Like to have them with us despite the space they take up just incase we find a good spot that's uneven.


----------

